# Bees on Halloween



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

A buzzing Halloween costume . . . 










And since we all like pics of the bees themselves . . . and since she was more amenable to pics than her brother . . . er keeper . . . our little queen bee.





























I hope everyone had a happy Halloween!

Keith


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey, Keith...What's the price of queens this year. I want to order a couple. 

Beautiful kids. Treat them well.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

*Nice costumes*

I went along the same line.

We where the beekeeper, the bee, and the bee-gle


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Halloween*

Love those kids!

Next year don't forget...you can put drones INSIDE the veil


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I'm guessing a small hive beetle costume would be pretty scary! Those photos were all pretty cute. We couldn't get our grandson talked into wearing his bee suit, so we had a penguin instead.


----------

